# Throttle Potentiometer



## daltonguitar (Apr 18, 2018)

Hey guys, so I'm quite new to the EV scene and just starting on working on some schematics for a build I'm going to do and I have a question about wiring a throttle potentiometer.

So in the manual for the motor controller I am using (kelly kdh14650b ) theres a schematic for wiring the throttle potentiometer which Ill attach to this post. I'm planning on purchasing one of those fake Curtis style ones on ebay because apparently the real Curtis ones are made with freaken gold. Anyways, I've been looking at the diagram provided for the potentiometer and I'm a bit confused as to what wires in their diagram match up to the wires in the controller schematics. Perhaps someone can explain which wires match up to each other.

Thanks for taking the time to read this post, appreciate it.


----------



## Functional Artist (Aug 8, 2016)

daltonguitar said:


> Hey guys, so I'm quite new to the EV scene and just starting on working on some schematics for a build I'm going to do and I have a question about wiring a throttle potentiometer.
> 
> So in the manual for the motor controller I am using (kelly kdh14650b ) theres a schematic for wiring the throttle potentiometer which Ill attach to this post. I'm planning on purchasing one of those fake Curtis style ones on ebay because apparently the real Curtis ones are made with freaken gold. Anyways, I've been looking at the diagram provided for the potentiometer and I'm a bit confused as to what wires in their diagram match up to the wires in the controller schematics. Perhaps someone can explain which wires match up to each other.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to read this post, appreciate it.


 
Hello 
Not sure about connecting a potentiometer but, if it helps, I have a Kelly KDZ72550 speed controller on my Elmoto & use a hall effect type throttle.

The connections are quite simple. 
Red wire - 5VDC (+)
Black wire - GND (-)
3rd wire - signal (color varies) it sends the "signal" back to controller

The foot pedal & pull throttles I posted are examples of this type of a throttle.

The pedal can be used as a replacement to the ICE "gas pedal" in a car or the pull cable style can be mounted under the dash or hood & connected to the stock pedal.


----------

